# Healing process of caribe (pics)



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

The anal fin of one of my caribe was half bitten off past the root of the fin so I wasn't expecting total regrowth, yet somehow the flesh knows to grow back with the fin still on top!









Here are some pictures of the healing process:-


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Wow, great pics of you cariba's healing process. Good job







P's are truely magnificent healers.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

amazing what piranhas healing capabilities can do. 
nice job man


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate seeing damage on Ps, but its amazing to be able to watch the amazing progress and regrowth they can accomplish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great updated picture work


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

that is pretty cool that they can do that, nice pics!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow tha caribe got fucked up...
great pics


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

damnnnnn,







nice pic's.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

cool pics. did you do anything to the water, like add salt, adjust ph or temp, etc?


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

I Left the temp constant but added salt for the first week as a precaution to prevent infection, then let the salt level taper off naturally with each water change. Did regular 20% water changes every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great before and after pics







Im gonna move this to the injury section, just so in the future, this might help a new member feel more of his Ps if they ever were ever injured the same way.

_*Moved to Disease, Bacteria, and Injury.*_


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

damn that mothafu*** got bit in the ass


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great thread! Thanks for the daily pics on the healing process.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

wow, all that in 12 days. I wish this cut from a filet knife at the restaurant i work at would heal that fast.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow,i never seen pics like that, how come humans cant heal that fast


----------

